# New gear



## bomb_r2 (Feb 19, 2018)

I got some test e , it?s mixed with sesame oil and mig 300mg/ml . I pinned my right delt . The first and second day I experienced pip . The third day it?s swollen . Wtf it isn?t red it doesn?t hurt no pus or nasty shit just swollen like a mofo . I never used test with mig . Does mig have this effect on ppl ?


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 20, 2018)

Sesame oil as a carrier? Never heard of that and I am sure others will chime in.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 27, 2018)

I pinned 3x so far 1ml in right left right delt . This gear stings , I pinned Saturday most of my bicep is red not hot but red and my deltoid feels like someone punched me super hard in it . I use 25g 1.5 inch needle same as always


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 27, 2018)

I was given some advice to try half ML then when it?s in the barrel run it under super hot water with the needle cover on


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 7, 2018)

try pinning after a shower or before you got to work, pinning before going to bed can end up giving you sore knots in the muscle. make sure your wiping the port ( top of the vial ) with alcohol swab and you should be wiping the spot your gonna pin, you body is covered with staff. alcohol pads are only $2 at cvs or wlamart


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 7, 2018)

I normally wipe the vial with the alcohol pad then use a paper towel and pour a dab of rubbing alcohol on it then wipe my arm . I am pretty sure this gear is bunk . I started getting hot flashes today and I am still taking pct revolution black


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 7, 2018)

Bomber get gear from a reputable source , you do not have to mention your source , but u have also said you are not getting any gains ???? Unless that was from a prior source ... bro , if money is short I would rather run just Test from a great source instead of test and Mast and EQ that is shit from a tub source !! Bomb if you diet and work hard , just running quality test can give you all you want for NOW


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 7, 2018)

Yea I know , I lost 16.2 pounds in 21 days. I have been eating better and trying to cut . My epistane should be here Friday to hold me over until my order gets here


----------



## Beatguts (Mar 7, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> I was given some advice to try half ML then when it?s in the barrel run it under super hot water with the needle cover on



I always use this technique, except I do not use super hot. Warm water for 30-60 seconds, you can see the viscosity change in the oil. If I can I always pin after a shower as well.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 8, 2018)

Makes me wonder what contaminants were in there if I no longer get the redness or pip . It also makes me wonder wtf is I?m there if I am not getting gains or boners .


----------

